# Total newbie



## Chrissifleet (May 11, 2020)

Hi myself and my partner and two dogs are looking at doing six months in the U.K. six months in Cyprus. Please could someone recommend a reputable estate agent to deal with in Cyprus. We are looking for a two bedroom plus property for under £125000 on the west side of the island either Polis way or Paphos. Easy travelling to a harbour or marina. I run an open water swimming business and thinking of setting up similar in Cyprus and beach. Is there a need for swimming teachers/coaches in Cyprus? How easy is it to get a mooring? Property wise we would love somewhere with a lovely big pool not communal, however would like enough space to put an endless pool in as a plan b. Also weather wise how is it in the winter. Is it very windy? Are the seas swimmable? Any advice welcome and thank you for your time.:clap2:


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the Forum - the friendliest Expat Forum on the island! I’ve answered some of your questions in red below for ease of reference:



Chrissifleet said:


> Hi myself and my partner and two dogs are looking at doing six months in the U.K. six months in Cyprus.


*Just a quick point on this - if you are in Cyprus for more than 186 days per year, you will be subject to Cyprus Tax. The same applies to the UK so you would be well advised to decide which tax regime you would like to subscribe to and spend no more than the maximum allowed in either country.*



Chrissifleet said:


> Please could someone recommend a reputable estate agent to deal with in Cyprus.


*We didn’t buy here when we moved over 5 years ago, so I cannot claim to have personal knowledge of these agents. However, we live in Polis and these are locally based agents which we know and which are, to the best of our knowledge, reputable. If nothing else, perusing their websites will show you what your budget will buy in the Polis/Latchi/Neo Chorio/Argaka areas all of which are within easy reach of marinas. (For mods: I have no financial interests in either of these companies):*

Cyprus Property and villas for sale in Polis, Latchi and Argaka

https://www.a20realestate.com



Chrissifleet said:


> We are looking for a two bedroom plus property for under £125000 on the west side of the island either Polis way or Paphos. Easy travelling to a harbour or marina... Property wise we would love somewhere with a lovely big pool not communal, however would like enough space to put an endless pool in as a plan b.


*Property prices in Polis are generally lower than in Paphos, but even so, I suspect that you would be hard pressed to find a place that fits your requirements within your stated budget. You could certainly buy a 2 bed townhouse for that sort of money, but it would be unlikely to have a private pool. It’s not impossible, however, so please don’t take my opinion as absolute. In addition, the Covid 19 crisis is expected to depress property prices here, although Cypriots are very slow to adjust their asking prices to realistic levels.*



Chrissifleet said:


> I run an open water swimming business and thinking of setting up similar in Cyprus and beach. Is there a need for swimming teachers/coaches in Cyprus? How easy is it to get a mooring?


*I’m not aware of any swimming teachers/coaches in the Polis area. However, there are no swimming pools open to the public anywhere near here (other than a few hotels with outside pools - Summer only - so that may be the reason! Latchi has a marina which is well used, so moorings may be difficult to obtain. I’m not sure if you know much about Latchi, but there is a thriving business there for boats and all forms af water sports. It’s called Latchi Watersports and they are a very friendly bunch. They may be able to advise better if you contact them direct:
*
https://www.latchiwatersportscentre.com

https://www.facebook.com/latchiwatersportscentre/



Chrissifleet said:


> Also weather wise how is it in the winter. Is it very windy? Are the seas swimmable? Any advice welcome and thank you for your time.:clap2:


*Winters here can be generally mild, but it can also be very stormy - sometimes for days on end. A large stretch of the sea between Latchi and Polis have had stone breakers installed over the past 2 years which has helped to stop beach erosion and make swimming safer. However, swimming in the sea is possible in November, the sea state for December to March would not be conducive to an open water swimming business - either for temperature or for sea-state. Sorry*!


----------



## Chrissifleet (May 11, 2020)

Thanks very much very helpful. You would be surprised what we swim in! I could have an endless pool put on the back of a property. Will keep trawling but that is for the help! If there are no swimming teachers there must be a market for a lucky punter!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

David and Leticia have more or less said what I would have said so can't add much.
I agree that you would you hard pressed to find the property you want within your budget but there is no harm in trying. You never know you might be lucky enough to find someone who is desperate to sell.

I know of Parker Barnes although have not had any dealing with them.
The guys at A20 are very nice BUT. I will private message you about the BUT lol.


----------

